# Cobble, Ormskirk, Lancs



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Shunned Costa to try out Cobble in Church Street, Ormskirk; so glad I did.

The Flat White I had was delicious. The menu looked good as well.

Well worth a try if your in the area.


----------



## hartshay (Feb 28, 2015)

I have been a few times. Food is usually good but the coffee is inconsistent ...sometimes good more often Ok sometimes not......



MalcolmH said:


> Shunned Costa to try out Cobble in Church Street, Ormskirk; so glad I did.
> 
> The Flat White I had was delicious. The menu looked good as well.
> 
> Well worth a try if your in the area.


----------

